# Iron Man II



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

..... Terry Labonte's 1998 Kelloggs Monte Carlo ......... celebrating his 600th straight start ........... Phoenix International Raceway Oct. 25, 1998 ........... started 31st and finished 10th in a rain shortened race


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

looks good, man - nice job


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICELY done, GREAT paint and decals, but I got a question, I never did get or under stand the "600 Straight" written on the side, anyone know what that is or means?


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

-Hemi- said:


> NICELY done, GREAT paint and decals, but I got a question, I never did get or under stand the "600 Straight" written on the side, anyone know what that is or means?


That paint scheme celebrated his 600th consecutive start in Nascar ....... 600 straight qualifications and 600 straight races he started ........... at the time he was the "Iron Man" of Nascar ........... his record was later broken :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Didn't understand that but thanks! I do know and understand WHY they put it on his car!

Kinda a follower to the Nascar King, Richard Petty! (Speasking of ole 43), any of his record EVER been broken?


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

-Hemi- said:


> Didn't understand that but thanks! I do know and understand WHY they put it on his car!
> 
> Kinda a follower to the Nascar King, Richard Petty! (Speasking of ole 43), any of his record EVER been broken?


Some records have been broken and some have not ......... I don't think anyone will ever break his 200 win record ......... however, it was Richard's 513 straight starts record that Terry broke in 1996 with the first "Iron Man" car shown below


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-that 200 win record I don't think it will be beaten either, not in the same way he did it anyway.....


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Both cars look very sharp...nicely done!


----------

